# My 5 month RIR hen



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

She is standing on one foot often and limps a lot. I checked her feet there is no sign of Injury or bumble foot. 

What's going on?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Some of mine do that. Especially now with the snow. I thought maybe they are trying to keep their feet warm while they roam the yard. I have one rir that will fly across the whole yard to avoid the snow. When she runs out of lift she touches down and leaps up again.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The one foot looks swollen. Could be a bug bite or maybe a sprain, ect. If there is no visible injury I would just watch her and if it gets worse or other pick on her separate her to give her some time to rest on her own.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Apyl said:


> The one foot looks swollen. Could be a bug bite or maybe a sprain, ect. If there is no visible injury I would just watch her and if it gets worse or other pick on her separate her to give her some time to rest on her own.


Okay thank you guys!


----------

